# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  FREE BOOK: THE SCIENCE OF GETTING RICH

## Jacob Zuma

You can freely download it from www.scienceofgettingrich.net 

Enjoy. :Wink:

----------


## Faan

Your link does not work.

----------


## Jacob Zuma

Sorry try this

www.scienceofgettingrich.net

----------


## Dave A

I've fixed the first link just to tidy things up.

I take it you've read the book, Jacob. Anything in particular that grabbed your attention?

----------


## Jacob Zuma

Yep!

I read it sometime ago. There is a chapter stating that one does not have to concern him/herself with poverty because that allow one's mental energy to associate with poverty and hindering one's prospects towards success. 

I thought this was self but I have since proven that it is true.

----------


## Dave A

A case of "you attract what you think about most of the time," then.

Interesting that the *science* of getting rich would be founded on the _power of positive thinking_ principle.

----------

lungz (08-Sep-11)

----------


## successgate

I have read the book from cover to cover and I can tell you that the book is wonderful! A must-read for any success minded men and women.

----------

